# Post Your Car!



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Lets see what everyone is pushing...


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

here is mine before i got it on the road


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

behold in al its glory..

97 nissan altima
eibach springs
stillin intake
150k mi


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

^the rims match at least

Nissans are the shiznit,they last forever my last car was a 95 maxima...lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

the car in my avatar............................. i wish, atleast i have ridden in it before. Wow its fast, now i need another ride when it warms up so later i can compare it to when gets headers, intake, and tune.
heres a better pic


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

i have no picks, but i drive the sport car of the geos, thats right folks i drive teh 92 red geo storm


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mR. Blueberry said:


> the car in my avatar............................. i wish, atleast i have ridden in it before. Wow its fast, now i need another ride when it warms up so later i can compare it to when gets headers, intake, and tune.
> heres a better pic
> View attachment 142317


do you have a man crush on this "buddy" of yours..

the thread is post your car not your boyfriends..


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

nismo driver said:


> the car in my avatar............................. i wish, atleast i have ridden in it before. Wow its fast, now i need another ride when it warms up so later i can compare it to when gets headers, intake, and tune.
> heres a better pic
> View attachment 142317


do you have a man crush on this "buddy" of yours..

the thread is post your car not your boyfriends..
[/quote]
haha, i just like the car, i would have posted a lotus, but i thought i might aswell just post this car and anyways im not old enough to drive a car








Also i dont want to post the shagon wagon that i could get.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

piranhaseeker said:


> haha, i just like the car haha, i would have posted a lotus, but i thought i might aswell just post this car and anyways im not old enough to drive a car


ah how long till you can drive?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

nismo driver said:


> haha, i just like the car haha, i would have posted a lotus, but i thought i might aswell just post this car and anyways im not old enough to drive a car


ah how long till you can drive?
[/quote]
1 year, and until then i will be posting cars that i want or like







.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

these pics were taken when i first bought the car back in late july. ill have to get some updated pics soon b/c i have done a few changes to it.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

daily driver








2006 C6 Z51








1981 C3








1963 SWC


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

nothing fancy, but i like the way it drives, the gas mileage isn't too terrible for AWD, and it gets me from point A to point B.

sorry for the crap quality, this pic is off of my cell phone when it was still on the dealers lot. 
2006 Toyota Matrix


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

...


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> nothing fancy, but i like the way it drives, the gas mileage isn't too terrible for AWD, and it gets me from point A to point B.
> 
> sorry for the crap quality, this pic is off of my cell phone when it was still on the dealers lot.
> 2006 Toyota Matrix


i was wondering what you ended up buying after that thread you made about the possible cars u were going to get a while back. looks like a nice choice


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

07 jetta wolfsburg black on black, got the same one for my woman in stick


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

i thought we learned how to post pics from GG's memo...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> i thought we learned how to post pics from GG's memo...


i dont see any that do not adhear to his memo?


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

well you must have a widescreen monitor cause i have to scroll right


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

here is my car..............96 acura integra


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

that's because RB32 doesnt know how to post pics.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

my 99 grand am


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice car RB!! I love 300zx's.

Here's mine..
'02 Focus Station wagon baby! It's great for throwing my mountain bike in.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

suburban w/ a 8.1 and mods = 500hp and 600+ lbs of torque


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

this thread really took off...


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

^^^Anytime. That car is sexy!


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

my weekend ride...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Here it is.. an '05 Denali..


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

damn geis that truck is bad ass


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

03 Accord EX

Just bought it a couple weeks ago

5spd, Leather, climate, power everything, and 29mpg

I LOVE IT!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice cars guys I really love SUV's







I like big cars for some reason


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

This baby runs like a champ.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

the mag 














one of the resto's







theres also a 99 chevy 2500 extended cab pickup
and a 99 hyundia
and a 73 formula 455 firebird rotting away at moms house


----------



## Brent338 (Sep 3, 2006)

98 cherokee
3" lift
31" tires
2 - 12" kicker solos'
2 sets mb quart QSD 216's
ect...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

'o1 Range Rover Vogue (as previously posted) 4.6 v8


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is my car. 2004 Lancer Ralliart. I test drove alot of cars including a Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec-V and this car just "felt" better. Its stock and Ive surprised alot of Spec-Vs, Focus SVTs, Civic SIs, and of course all the modded base civics with loud ass fart cans. In fact only the Spec-V is a 4-door NA 4-banger that I can think of that runs with me. Another thing I like about this car is that you dont see one at every corner!!

(pics are from the net as I dont have any right now)


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

JD7.62 said:


> Here is my car. 2004 Lancer Ralliart. I test drove alot of cars including a Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec-V and this car just "felt" better. Its stock and Ive surprised alot of Spec-Vs, Focus SVTs, Civic SIs, and of course all the modded base civics with loud ass fart cans. In fact only the Spec-V is a 4-door NA 4-banger that I can think of that runs with me. Another thing I like about this car is that you dont see one at every corner!!
> 
> (pics are from the net as I dont have any right now)
> 
> ...


I watched the guys on top gear rod the hell out of one of these. Pretty impressive.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I tried to talk my self out of getting this car cause its a "mitsushitty" but I just couldnt! Everyone that has driven it has been really surprised. The short throw gear box from the Evo is a real joy to fondle in this thing!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

RB32 thats a freaking nice car man

master vader im loving that denali!!!!!!!!!!!

here is my car, its only a summer car tho. i cant afford 2 right now so i drive my parents van when i need a daily driver. im getting a 1998 cavalier z24 from my cousin soon tho


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> RB32 thats a freaking nice car man
> 
> master vader im loving that denali!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Nice Javelin, does it have the 390?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

spinal remains its got a 401 in it


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice vettes, and I really like your 300zx RB32, beautiful car! Black on black owns!

Heres my ride, nothing special. 2000 Olds Intrigue GLS, MTX thunder components, clarion deck, MTX 5500, MTX 3202 amp.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> spinal remains its got a 401 in it


That is a nice ride I had a buddy with a 73, had a 360 that ran like hell, he beat my 72 Grand Prix I used to have with a 400.

Guess it time for me to mess with photo bucket


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

spinalremains said:


> This baby runs like a champ.


haha is that what they drive inthe bowels of hell?


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Daily driver: 2006 Cobalt 2dr 5-speed.









77 Grand Prix Punched out 454, 450 horse.









75 Yenko Chevy Vega wagon. Soon to be a 350 4-speed car.









My bike: 75 Kawasaki Mach III 500cc 3cyl 2-stroke.









My beater truck: 83 Silverado 350


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

i like that kawi


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

05 ser


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

35th Anniversary Ford Thunderbird Super Coupe


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

RockinTimbz said:


> 35th Anniversary Ford Thunderbird Super Coupe
> 
> View attachment 142386


Nice ride as well, rare, but not too rare, nothing like a supercharged 3800.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

For now, but within the next year (had to put on hold due to some other priorities)

not my picture








1992 Lexus ES300









2001 Honda CBR F4i

a picture of them together somewhat









Next car....either








OR


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> the mag
> View attachment 142367
> 
> View attachment 142369
> ...


drool......can i come over and play


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

alan said:


> 'o1 Range Rover Vogue (as previously posted) 4.6 v8
> View attachment 142379
> 
> View attachment 142378
> ...


I swear England all looks alike... The background in those shots could be Penrith, Ormskirk, or Blackpool, lol.


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

my daily driver/corvette killer. : )










everyone always talks stuff cause its a wagon until they race me.


----------



## buddeppe (Feb 16, 2007)

$$$ All oringal motored cars and number matching $$$

1969 Nova 396/375hp 4Spd
1969 RS/SS Camaro 396/375hp 4 spd
1969 Yenko Camaro 427/425hp (more like 500+) 4spd


----------



## jwill0486 (Feb 26, 2007)

avatar is my 01 TA


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

06Eclipse said:


> $$$ All oringal motored cars and number matching $$$
> 
> 1969 Nova 396/375hp 4Spd
> 1969 RS/SS Camaro 396/375hp 4 spd
> 1969 Yenko Camaro 427/425hp (more like 500+) 4spd


Now those are sweet cars... back when muscle really ment something...Bet you could get alot of money for those cars..


----------



## jwill0486 (Feb 26, 2007)

jwill0486 said:


> avatar is my 01 TA


an work pc wont let me add my 69 Bird if any one really want to see ill send the link to my myspace page


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Holy F*ck you all have some nice vehicles!

Getting pics of my old cars emailed to me tonight


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

06Eclipse said:


> $$$ All oringal motored cars and number matching $$$
> 
> 1969 Nova 396/375hp 4Spd
> 1969 RS/SS Camaro 396/375hp 4 spd
> 1969 Yenko Camaro 427/425hp (more like 500+) 4spd


my GOD gorgeous cars!!!!!! and that yenko









nice freaking house too!!!!!!!!!!!! holy crap!!!!

are you looking to adopt??


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Great cars everyone









Here are my cars...
1971 Chevy Blazer
2001 Chevy Silverado


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

damn those cars are soooo nice...and i wonder why your screen name is 06 eclipse, i would have rather it been 69 yenko camaro


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I guess Piranha people like cars too!


----------



## buddeppe (Feb 16, 2007)

beercandan said:


> damn those cars are soooo nice...and i wonder why your screen name is 06 eclipse, i would have rather it been 69 yenko camaro


Because no one really knows what it is, how many were made, and so on.... Those are just investments, while my 06 eclipse is my daily beater. Plus its just a screen name, big deal









Thanks for the comments......


----------



## jwill0486 (Feb 26, 2007)

06Eclipse said:


> damn those cars are soooo nice...and i wonder why your screen name is 06 eclipse, i would have rather it been 69 yenko camaro


Because no one really knows what it is, how many were made, and so on.... Those are just investments, while my 06 eclipse is my daily beater. Plus its just a screen name, big deal









Thanks for the comments......
[/quote]

i like the first gen birds an cams but wernt there more yenko then ta in 69 but it is a nice ride it all factory right .. i kina turned my 69 bird into just a hot rod


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

> Because no one really knows what it is, how many were made, and so on.... Those are just investments, while my 06 eclipse is my daily beater. Plus its just a screen name, big deal


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i have a friend who has a '70 camaro, RSSS only 600 made (yes RSSS rally Sport Super Sport)


----------



## jwill0486 (Feb 26, 2007)

joey said:


> i have a friend who has a '70 camaro, RSSS only 600 made (yes RSSS rally Sport Super Sport)


there has been much debate on the camero rs/ss sum belive there isnt such a package that it is wat people have done to the cars . meaning ordering a ss package with all the rs features thus creating it but gm never making it an offical car


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dont have pics right now-

Redoing a 69 elcamino 396 SS-All matching numbers-4 speed on the floor,along with the full bench(which makes it quite rare,in that configeration)

02 buell blast-
05 harley roadking
06 ford focus zx3

And the list goes on and on with the toys I have for the weekends-


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

beercandan said:


> damn geis that truck is bad ass


thanks man
heres an shot at the flathead in it...


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

nice car Geis!!!


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Here's my little toy. BMW E34 525 1990 on 16" deep dish wheels. Old but I love it. Also have a 99 Focus Estate and a beat up Astra Van for work.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

jwill0486 said:


> i have a friend who has a '70 camaro, RSSS only 600 made (yes RSSS rally Sport Super Sport)


there has been much debate on the camero rs/ss sum belive there isnt such a package that it is wat people have done to the cars . meaning ordering a ss package with all the rs features thus creating it but gm never making it an offical car
[/quote]

that's very true for vettes back in the early 60's to early 70's there where all kinds of vettes that where bought and never molested but all numbers match as did tank stickers but not the RPO's or the option packages match the motors. the NCRS and others have been flooded with questions for years on these cars.


----------



## jwill0486 (Feb 26, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> i have a friend who has a '70 camaro, RSSS only 600 made (yes RSSS rally Sport Super Sport)


there has been much debate on the camero rs/ss sum belive there isnt such a package that it is wat people have done to the cars . meaning ordering a ss package with all the rs features thus creating it but gm never making it an offical car
[/quote]

that's very true for vettes back in the early 60's to early 70's there where all kinds of vettes that where bought and never molested but all numbers match as did tank stickers but not the RPO's or the option packages match the motors. the NCRS and others have been flooded with questions for years on these cars.
[/quote]

yea but still give the devil his due they are still nice cars .. but ive never been able to find a badged car that has this marking rs/ss on the fender. but i havent really done much camero/firebird wanna be .. i know camero came out first just a joke


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

jwill0486 said:


> i have a friend who has a '70 camaro, RSSS only 600 made (yes RSSS rally Sport Super Sport)


there has been much debate on the camero rs/ss sum belive there isnt such a package that it is wat people have done to the cars . meaning ordering a ss package with all the rs features thus creating it but gm never making it an offical car
[/quote]
i hear you and i didnt believe it either but i saw the paper work for it and it looks official ot me, i mean i dont think he made it up or antyhing


----------



## jwill0486 (Feb 26, 2007)

joey said:


> i have a friend who has a '70 camaro, RSSS only 600 made (yes RSSS rally Sport Super Sport)


there has been much debate on the camero rs/ss sum belive there isnt such a package that it is wat people have done to the cars . meaning ordering a ss package with all the rs features thus creating it but gm never making it an offical car
[/quote]
i hear you and i didnt believe it either but i saw the paper work for it and it looks official ot me, i mean i dont think he made it up or antyhing
[/quote]

you know ive never seen it myself but i aint claimin it not real just a lot of debate ethire way a 70 camero looks nice


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

CorGrav420 said:


> Holy F*ck you all have some nice vehicles!
> 
> Getting pics of my old cars emailed to me tonight


.........what nice car?










^^^That was my first car 5 years ago. This is what I drive right now. Yes that Taurust was a POS.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

there is alot of debate on the rs/ss
i think there out there 
but i dont think GM will admit it

my brothers sitting on a 70 split bumper camaro rs 














he has the original block for it 
we havent checked the tras rear yet

hes another one of those i didnt know that about 70-73 camaros
the split bumper was an option on all 4 years
my buddy found one in GA 
a 73 z/28


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Geis said:


>


awesome


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

What year is that again?


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

i like this thread so...bumb skigity bumb bumb


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> $$$ All oringal motored cars and number matching $$$
> 
> 1969 Nova 396/375hp 4Spd
> 1969 RS/SS Camaro 396/375hp 4 spd
> 1969 Yenko Camaro 427/425hp (more like 500+) 4spd


my GOD gorgeous cars!!!!!! and that yenko









nice freaking house too!!!!!!!!!!!! holy crap!!!!

are you looking to adopt??
[/quote]

Those 3 cars are probably worth $250-300,000! Very sweet! 
The original Yenko Chevrolet dealer is 20 minutes from my house. Although the super high peformance valueable Yenkos ended in 71. There a lot of Yenkos in this area. My 75 Vega is a Yenko but did not have any performance differance than a regular Vega. They put some special options out but no more 500hp engines. A friend of mine in highschool had a 78 Yenko Monte Carlo with the only factory 4-speed of any G body I have ever seen or heard of. 
It is now a Volvo dealer. There is still a Yenko dealer about 3 miles from the original, but it is now "Yenko Honda" ran by the son, shame.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

old world HP is not the same HP as in 2007 if you put a 2007 C6 on the same dyno as any 400+HP car of the 60's or 70' the 2007 will literally post at least a 15% increases over the old world HP

sorry but 500HP is really 400 or less in too days meshurments. sad but true.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Wingman said:


> Holy F*ck you all have some nice vehicles!
> 
> Getting pics of my old cars emailed to me tonight


.........what nice car?










^^^That was my first car 5 years ago. This is what I drive right now. Yes that Taurust was a POS.









[/quote]

WTF POS???? Taurus's rock lol. My First car was a 91 olds cutlass cierra S. My second was a 96 Taurus LOL. ANd this was my last car, lost my liscence and my father bought it from me.








ANd my brothers Iroc









Sh*t that didnt work lemme try again later....


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

OK her it is my 98 Cavalier...








And my brothers Iroc...








Sorry i couldnt get pics of the taurus and the olds...


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

mR. Blueberry said:


> here is mine before i got it on the road


LOVE the TL. I just sold mine and now im kicking myself because i miss it so much. (and i miss it even more with rising gas prices)

A few rfom the stable:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

jwill0486 said:


> there is alot of debate on the rs/ss
> i think there out there
> but i dont think GM will admit it
> 
> ...


dope ride, looks like my dads old one, he had 4 camaros from that model


----------



## buddeppe (Feb 16, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> old world HP is not the same HP as in 2007 if you put a 2007 C6 on the same dyno as any 400+HP car of the 60's or 70' the 2007 will literally post at least a 15% increases over the old world HP
> 
> sorry but 500HP is really 400 or less in too days meshurments. sad but true.


This is what i mean by people not knowing what they are look at/ talking about. A Yenko Camaro was underrated on horsepower due to insurnace reasonings back in the 60's. They had to make it a production car for drag racing reasonings. So it came from the dealer with "425hp" rated all motor no supercharger/turbo crap. But it was an 11.26 sec car in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

06Eclipse said:


> old world HP is not the same HP as in 2007 if you put a 2007 C6 on the same dyno as any 400+HP car of the 60's or 70' the 2007 will literally post at least a 15% increases over the old world HP
> 
> sorry but 500HP is really 400 or less in too days meshurments. sad but true.


This is what i mean by people not knowing what they are look at/ talking about. A Yenko Camaro was underrated on horsepower due to insurnace reasonings back in the 60's. They had to make it a production car for drag racing reasonings. So it came from the dealer with "425hp" rated all motor no supercharger/turbo crap. But it was an 11.26 sec car in the 1/4 mile.
[/quote]
I agree, it was exactly the same thing with the buick gsx.


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

Some cars nice others not so nice my car is a GMC envoy SLE no pics


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

68 charger (being restored)







04 intrepid (daily driver)


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

looks like a pretty straight body on that charger,


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Wee I didt have pix of mine but my friend took these 2day so here it is, is '99 Kompressor, dont ask me what it has cause all i know is that it takes me places, and it is small and I like big cars, thats why i can't wait till my dad gets me my XTerra


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

wish my daddy bought me a car :rasp:


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

lol


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

and my car


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^wow what happened?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My Jeep isn't worth posting but here's my summer weekender. 1969 Camaro Convertible sleeper.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> My Jeep isn't worth posting but here's my summer weekender. 1969 Camaro Convertible sleeper.
> View attachment 142907
> 
> View attachment 142908


396? Nice car!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

spinalremains said:


> My Jeep isn't worth posting but here's my summer weekender. 1969 Camaro Convertible sleeper.
> View attachment 142907
> 
> View attachment 142908


396? Nice car!
[/quote]
454


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> My Jeep isn't worth posting but here's my summer weekender. 1969 Camaro Convertible sleeper.
> View attachment 142907
> 
> View attachment 142908


396? Nice car!
[/quote]
454
[/quote]
Even better! What trans?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

spinalremains said:


> My Jeep isn't worth posting but here's my summer weekender. 1969 Camaro Convertible sleeper.
> View attachment 142907
> 
> View attachment 142908


396? Nice car!
[/quote]
454
[/quote]
Even better! What trans?
[/quote]
Turbo 400 with 4:11 rear and a flowmaster dual exhaust with Hooker Competition Headers.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

^sweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> My Jeep isn't worth posting but here's my summer weekender. 1969 Camaro Convertible sleeper.
> View attachment 142907
> 
> View attachment 142908


396? Nice car!
[/quote]
454
[/quote]
Even better! What trans?
[/quote]
Turbo 400 with 4:11 rear and a flowmaster dual exhaust with Hooker Competition Headers.
[/quote]

nice, I just hope that TH400 is at lest some what built in other words stainless planets and a full stack of red line clutch disks as well as a medium size trans cooler. just out of curiosity whats your stall on the TC.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

redbellyjx im loving the Cayenne's. My mom had a Cayenne S and that truck is fast as f*ck!
I want to see what the Turbos can do.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Gosh you guys make me feel old.









Here's my first car:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I miss my caddy


----------



## eightreds (Mar 2, 2007)

MY RIDES

81 olds delta 88.
4 all chrome pumps
13" 100 spoke knock off's








2003 chev tracker
5x 20" lexani rims
air bags
2x 15" "R" type subs, T.V's
zex wet system
way too much to list....








91 mazda b2200 project
step notch
shaved
body droped
walk through


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

buncha diff rims ive had on the 4dr LS


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

04 malibu


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

watermonst3rs said:


> buncha diff rims ive had on the 4dr LS


db8


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> redbellyjx im loving the Cayenne's. My mom had a Cayenne S and that truck is fast as f*ck!
> I want to see what the Turbos can do.


thanks. im really digging this SUV. its an S as well. im hoping to test drive a turbo one of these days.


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

Some of you guys and gals have some really amazing vehicles. I like the flintstone car.


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

My "other" ride


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

theycallmevirg said:


>


what is that like a 3-4" lip?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

My 13 second Daily Driver. 









My low 11, high 10 second pavement pounder (soon to undergo a major recunstruction, can you say D1 blower + stroker=9's? I can)


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

*Big News!*

My dad just bought this '73 Challenger! 
He went down to the Car show/Auction this past weekend at the International Centre in Toronto and won the bid on this baby!


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Ace...you're crazy bro....where do you find these pictures?


----------



## 66GP (Jan 29, 2006)

Hats off to 06Eclipse for his showing of the three "69 Nova's"









Here are a few pics of my "66 Grand Prix"


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

2004 Sti 
18lbs of boost
Coilovers
SSR wheels
yada yada

Ive got a new computer so this is the best pic I have:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice SUBY!


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

MY 93' CADILLAC STS ON 20' DOA'S REBUILT NORTHSTAR V8 3" CATBACK PIPES JSUT GOT A TV FOR THA FRONT


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sweet Cady rims and dual exhaust Dorianc204


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> Gosh you guys make me feel old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just saw this


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

already posted my toy. heres my everydayer.....


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Heres a pic of my old BMW M3 and my new 99 Mustang GT with some flowmasters and H-pipe with no cats! this thing sounds mean, and i love this car!


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Here is my primary mode of transportation.


It is a '96 Miyata 714 14 speed road bike, with Selle San Marco saddle, Vredstein tires, and a Vetta speedo.
0-60: not possible 
top speed: about 44 mph down hill
max cruise speed: about 26 mph
fuel mileage: about 500 calories per 10 miles


----------



## *Knowledge* (Mar 8, 2006)

Old pic of my P11


----------



## TWiSDiT (Jul 13, 2004)

hehe;


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

^^ holy crap that last picture is a trip

I'm pushing around a 97 Laredo 4x4. Still stock, but it gets me around. Once its paid off, I'll be putting on a 4" lift, and adding some 32" tires. I'll also be redoing the paint, and adding a system inside.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

tonggi said:


> my daily driver/corvette killer. : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehe.
Nice.

I have the silver 2001.5 sedan version. I wish mine was a corvette killer but it'll have to wait a bit. Right now, I'm just a rice burner killer. LoL!

No mods. (yet)


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

'97 bmw 328is/M


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

rofl that bike killed me.

"0-60 not possible" lol!

i dunno what's with people and station wagons? i think they are the ugliest thing in the world. that is a nice audi but why a wagon!?

my rides are
94 chevrolet camaro
99 honda civic
and 2005 infiniti fx35 bout to replace the civic


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

99 WS6 97 QX4


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Geis said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks!

It's a fun little toy.


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

wow no one has a jeep wrangler well i'll be th first to post mine


----------

